# Solo werks with 034 mounts rattling when going over bumps...



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ive tried to re-tighten every nut and bolt, but I cant find anything thats loose. When I go over any small bumps, it sounds like something is rattling around under my front end. It's driving me absolutely bat$h!t crazy and it sound like my front end is gonna fall out.

The 034 mounts are new but the bearings were reused from my factory struts (60k on them). I cant imagine these went bad and its not like the ones that are sold as an option when buying the 034 mounts are any stronger...theyre the stock ones too. They still spin with no binding and were still greased well.


I did notice on the passenger side yesterday when tightening everything that I could pull the coil spring side-to-side a bit, and it makes a noise vaguely similar to the noise I hear when driving. I failed to check the driver side before buttoning that side up, but its probably the same scenario.

Upon further inspection, I could see that there was a gap around the top of the coil spring and the bearing...is there supposed to be? Are there any isolators that can be put in there to keep them from shifting around on the bearing? Is this my issue?

Is anyone else having a similar noise/problem? 

Ive emailed AMI to see if I possibly received a bad set of mounts, but in the meantime, lets see what the community has to offer.


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

I don't have any noise at all with my 034 mounts on Koni coilovers. I went with new bearings, and all new hardware bolts even though my car had 14K .


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I forgot to mention that I also replaced the stretch bolts.

Do you recall if your coil spring has movement like I mentioned? Im just throwing out ideas here:
Strut nut over-torqued? 
Mount bolts over-torqued/didnt settle properly under load before tightening the 3 bolts?


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I forgot to mention that I also replaced the stretch bolts.
> 
> Do you recall if your coil spring has movement like I mentioned? Im just throwing out ideas here:
> Strut nut over-torqued?
> Mount bolts over-torqued/didnt settle properly under load before tightening the 3 bolts?


that I would not know, I had a shop do all the work.


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

I had a similar issue with my 034 strut mounts. Are your mounts silver tops or black tops? 

I redid my suspension like 4 times before calling Ami and getting the black tops (latest revision) since then they have been perfectly quiet. Also, swap out your bearings while your under there. You might as well its only like $20. They could very well be contributing to this too. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

They look all black to me. I'd like to hear it others have the side to side sitting movement when they're decompressed, before I throw money and time at it, without knowing it'll fix it.

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

Sounds almost identical to what I had. Almost like an old rubber boot getting hit noise? 

Mine only went away after new bearings (some do fail really early, my g.fs gti bearings failed at 26,000) and the black top strut mounts. (They're black in the middle metal part, not just the outer rubber)

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

brunoxmatoss said:


> Sounds almost identical to what I had. Almost like an old rubber boot getting hit noise?
> 
> Mine only went away after new bearings (some do fail really early, my g.fs gti bearings failed at 26,000) and the black top strut mounts. (They're black in the middle metal part, not just the outer rubber)
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


As far as I can recall they were all black 034 mounts. I didnt really pay attention to the metal insert.

Ive got an email to Glen @ AMI as he said there was a local Passat that was having the same/similar issue, coming in today to get looked at. Waiting on his response. I may just bite the bullet and order the new bearings, r&r the struts, then get it aligned.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Just my input on bearings. When i did my spring install at 34k passenger bearing was bad. I was planning to replace them anyway


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Were you getting a similar noise?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

No, i was never getting any noise and i am not getting any noise now. I was just trying to make point that bearings need to be replaced anytime you do something with your suspension. That goes for bolts as well.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks OEMPlus. Still waiting on a response from [email protected] to see what he found with the Passat that went in yesterday for this same/similar sound.

I'm hoping he finds the cause and I can fix it soon. Otherwise, Ill just buy new bearings and install them...hoping it is the fix action.


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

i have done my suspension a couple times over the last few months and i can tell you that i don't have any lateral spring movement once the top mounts are torqued down. they sit nice and tight. did you make sure your sway bar end links are on very tight?? it can be hard sometimes since the inside part moves with the nut, but i know that can contribute to popping/clicking noises. also, check your subframe bolts. our subframe (and the mk6 gti and other subframes) have these bolts that are notorious for backing out and causing the subframe to clunk around.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

tambat said:


> i have done my suspension a couple times over the last few months and i can tell you that i don't have any lateral spring movement once the top mounts are torqued down. they sit nice and tight. did you make sure your sway bar end links are on very tight?? it can be hard sometimes since the inside part moves with the nut, but i know that can contribute to popping/clicking noises. also, check your subframe bolts. our subframe (and the mk6 gti and other subframes) have these bolts that are notorious for backing out and causing the subframe to clunk around.


The strut doesn't move, the spring does. Like there's room between the bearing and the spring...to allow slight but notice side to side spring movement.


From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Got a response from Glen. He suggested to disconnect the end links and see if the noise goes away. Time permitting (between work and my kids) I'll try to get this done over the next couple days and report back.

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

i just recently removed my ****ty 400 dollar coilovers due to the same sound. I had brand new bearings, 034 mounts and the sound was still there. All of these cheapo coilovers are made the same way and probably by the same company. Everybody i know has had the same issue. I thought about buying some rubber hose, splitting it half and placing it on top and bottom of the spring to see if it helps, but decided just go back to lowering springs and enjoy a comfortable ride


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

bronz said:


> i just recently removed my ****ty 400 dollar coilovers due to the same sound. I had brand new bearings, 034 mounts and the sound was still there. All of these cheapo coilovers are made the same way and probably by the same company. Everybody i know has had the same issue. I thought about buying some rubber hose, splitting it half and placing it on top and bottom of the spring to see if it helps, but decided just go back to lowering springs and enjoy a comfortable ride


Neat...

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## kilo6_one (May 30, 2011)

Subscribed. 

BTW, the passat glen mentioned was a friend of mine, he had my passat in the shop last week for a squeak which seems to be originating from the end links. I sprayed silicone on the end link fittings (did not penetrate the bushings) and the squeaking stopped. 

which common logic gave me the conclusion that the noise may be caused in part by the end links. I talked a a freind who is a VW tech, says bushings sometimes get dried out etc. but since these are new that is not the case it could be the rubber is too hard and the silicone spray "temporarily" lubricated them.

Im waiting for some sort of solution in regards to these intermittent noises. I have the new 034 mounts as well as bearings apparently........ as I got that awful squeak as well

I truly enjoy the ride quality of the coilovers when they are behaving.

I have about 5500 miles on mine, and I have some pretty crappy roads where I live.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

My nose isn't a squeak though. It's more of a clunk. If you watched the video, it's really the only noise you can hear because I was coasting down the street and off the throttle.
I've tried to see if it would make the noise when going through a turn, applying pressure to one side of the vehicle to kind of "load" the sway bar, but it's hard to do in traffic, let alone hear when I'm on the throttle...

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

*noise...tapatalk update seems to have removed the edit capability..

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## kilo6_one (May 30, 2011)

I get that noise too, but not as defined. And its not 100% of the time, but I can be going down my street at 5 mph which is freshly paved and I get clunks and rattles. I always figured it was the suspension moving more then it should, I would get that noise once in a while on my STI that had KW V3s, but this is way more often and pronounced. I know you are not getting a squeak, but its all connected. IMO. YMMV.


----------



## Firemedic679 (Dec 17, 2012)

The passat that glen is referring to is mine. I've had the coil overs for 9-10 months with about 8000 miles on it and it's been in their shop three times due to squeaking. The upper mounts and end links have been replaced with no change. It's going back in on Friday. I'll post back with the results.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for posting here! I look forward to hearing from you on what they find

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

I know exactly what your problem is. You made a simple install mistake when you installed the new coilovers into the mounts. The have to be torqued properly or there is too much gap between the strut nut and the mount. I did the exact same thing a few months ago when I installed mine. I can explain how to fix it without removing the coilovers at all. This is simple user error. pm me for my cell number to discuss.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Pm sent. Did I possibly over tighten?

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## DaBz1981 (Oct 8, 2010)

benspeed83 said:


> I know exactly what your problem is. You made a simple install mistake when you installed the new coilovers into the mounts. The have to be torqued properly or there is too much gap between the strut nut and the mount. I did the exact same thing a few months ago when I installed mine. I can explain how to fix it without removing the coilovers at all. This is simple user error. pm me for my cell number to discuss.


Interested in what you guys find out. would the same rule apply if you use OEM VW mounts instead of the 034? I believe there was a gap on mine which is what i believe to be causing my noises, but I could not figure out how to make the coils sit even/flush under the mount.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

I have a similar sound that only occurs while going slow over bumps or hit an uneven surface in the road. Not a squeak but rather a thump, would this also be an installation error and now there is a gap? I've asked a few and all say change out the mounts, but after reading this I think it's something else.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

DaBz1981 said:


> Interested in what you guys find out. would the same rule apply if you use OEM VW mounts instead of the 034? I believe there was a gap on mine which is what i believe to be causing my noises, but I could not figure out how to make the coils sit even/flush under the mount.


Where is this gap youre speaking of? Between the mount and the strut tower? Everything on mine seems tight and "seems" to be in the right place...but if more than one person (me) is having the same sounds and there seems to be a "gap" somewhere, we need to work together to get this resolved, right? It seems to have gotten a bit worse on my car over the past week, so weather permitting, Ill be looking at it again rather soon.

So, if we can identify where the gap is, I can work to mitigate/remove the gap and see if the noise goes away, then post results here.


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

Are you sure you even have your strut bearings in there?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaBz1981 (Oct 8, 2010)

Turb02 said:


> Where is this gap youre speaking of? Between the mount and the strut tower? Everything on mine seems tight and "seems" to be in the right place...but if more than one person (me) is having the same sounds and there seems to be a "gap" somewhere, we need to work together to get this resolved, right? It seems to have gotten a bit worse on my car over the past week, so weather permitting, Ill be looking at it again rather soon.
> 
> So, if we can identify where the gap is, I can work to mitigate/remove the gap and see if the noise goes away, then post results here.


Hmmm if i recall it's more like between the top of the coil and the bottom of the mount. I will have to try and take it apart again this weekend to double check. what's even worse is that it is louder now that I replaced the mounts which makes no sense unless I did something wrong. which is possible.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

brunoxmatoss said:


> Are you sure you even have your strut bearings in there?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


Yes, Im sure. I reused the stock bearings as they werent making any noise and were still properly greased.


----------



## Streb0708 (Jun 26, 2013)

When I first did my suspension I just put the solowerks in with stock mounts and bearings and I got the squeaking that everyone else got with them so I order the 034 mounts along with the bearings from AMI and now I don't have any noise. I would try replacing the bearings as well. I havn't really seen what you are experiencing with the spings being loose. I would do the bearings and then double check to make sure everything is tight on the coilover itself so the the springs arn't moving around.


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

so i take it nobody checked their subframe bolts? like i mentioned earlier in this thread, it is a common problem for our subframe to clunk. there are two bolts that are "shear bolts" that are made to shear on impact so the momentum doesn't go straight through the car into the cabin.. they have a tendency to back out by themselves, and from what i've read its way more common after coilover install. it is a well documented issue on the gti forums and there is even a TSB for it with thicker bolts and a spacer thing that helps keep everything in place. tyrol sport even makes a collar kit to fix the problem. i would suggest at least looking into it since nobody has mentioned that they have.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

tambat said:


> so i take it nobody checked their subframe bolts? like i mentioned earlier in this thread, it is a common problem for our subframe to clunk. there are two bolts that are "shear bolts" that are made to shear on impact so the momentum doesn't go straight through the car into the cabin.. they have a tendency to back out by themselves, and from what i've read its way more common after coilover install. it is a well documented issue on the gti forums and there is even a TSB for it with thicker bolts and a spacer thing that helps keep everything in place. tyrol sport even makes a collar kit to fix the problem. i would suggest at least looking into it since nobody has mentioned that they have.


I have not, basically due to the fact that I dont get the clunk when braking hard or accelerating hard. I was under the impression (based on most of the threads here and the golfmk6 forum) that if theyre loose, thats when you would hear/feel it.

I will try to get to it and disconnecting the end links this weekend...


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

tambat said:


> so i take it nobody checked their subframe bolts? like i mentioned earlier in this thread, it is a common problem for our subframe to clunk. there are two bolts that are "shear bolts" that are made to shear on impact so the momentum doesn't go straight through the car into the cabin.. they have a tendency to back out by themselves, and from what i've read its way more common after coilover install. it is a well documented issue on the gti forums and there is even a TSB for it with thicker bolts and a spacer thing that helps keep everything in place. tyrol sport even makes a collar kit to fix the problem. i would suggest at least looking into it since nobody has mentioned that they have.


I have not, basically due to the fact that I dont get the clunk when braking hard or accelerating hard. I was under the impression (based on most of the threads here and the golfmk6 forum) that if theyre loose, thats when you would hear/feel it.

I will try to get to it and disconnecting the end links this weekend...


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

How low are you? Are your coilovers all the way down? That would explain your moving spring.. You lowered the coil soo much that there is no longer any tension in the spring just because its too short. Thats how my Miata was. just i was able to move the spring up and down about an inch if not more.

As for the noise Im on H&R Ultra Lows, and i do have the same noise, OEM mounts tho old bearings too.
What i saw was that my axle was hitting the frame on the passanger side  so now i raised the car up and the sound almost went away, i do get it from time to time..


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> How low are you? Are your coilovers all the way down? That would explain your moving spring.. You lowered the coil soo much that there is no longer any tension in the spring just because its too short. Thats how my Miata was. just i was able to move the spring up and down about an inch if not more.
> 
> As for the noise Im on H&R Ultra Lows, and i do have the same noise, OEM mounts tho old bearings too.
> What i saw was that my axle was hitting the frame on the passanger side  so now i raised the car up and the sound almost went away, i do get it from time to time..


Im not that low anymore...I was at 24 ftg and I was hitting so I raised it up a bit. There is tension on the spring when on the ground. When I raise one side, I can (with a little force) move the spring. I just cant imagine over every little bump and even low speed like in the video, Im unloading the coils to allow for the spring to move at all.


----------



## angel928 (Aug 10, 2013)

Interesting. I've quicklybeen reading through these latest post and it seems all of you have this rattle after coilover or suspension work? I have the rattle that is present pretty much when going over bumps or irregular surfaces. My car a 2011 is stock though. If I had to guess it started around 54K miles and currently have 59K. I will have a look at subframe bolts, but has this happened to anyone with a stock car?
Just want to make sure.


----------



## Firemedic679 (Dec 17, 2012)

Well ive got good news and bad news. And remember this pertains to my car and my noises. Your results may be different. Took it in to solowerks yesterday. They removed the entire kit. Inspected for unusual wear marks, friction, rubbing etc and nothing was found. During inspection of the upper mount we discovered two of three threads within the rubber were free spinning and had stripped bolts on the passenger side. The main area of my squeaking. We replaced the upper mount, went for a test drive. The passenger side was perfect. The driver side was squeaking. We believe the passenger side was so loud it overshadowed the driver side. So we went back and replaced the driver side too. Another test drive and this time everything was nice and quiet. The bad news is that they believe its still an issue with the upper mounts and my two bad ones were boxed up and shipped back for inspection. Good news is i am finally nice and quiet. For how long? Who knows but hopefully they discovered the root of the problem and will come up with a solution quickly.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for the update on yours. To be honest, my sound seems to be high on the car so it could be the same noise. Hopefully I'll have time tomorrow or Monday to inspect further. 

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Up for an update. :thumbup:


----------



## kilo6_one (May 30, 2011)

the guys at solowerks seem to think its the 034 mounts failing. But who knows at this point. I pulled the kit, have the mounts on my work bench. Installed a different brand, OEM mounts, new bearings, and guess what. My chatter went away, zero squeaks............ very happy. 

Was it the coil overs? or the mounts? who knows, they do not even know at this point from what I gather. They have had my car twice in relation to noises, mainly squeaks. Firemedics 3 times I think..



Talked to firemedic the other day, he says its quiet as a mouse, but if its the mounts as solowerks is say it is............. well the noise will probably be back in about 2 months which is about when these noises keep coming back.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

kilo6_one said:


> the guys at solowerks seem to think its the 034 mounts failing. But who knows at this point. I pulled the kit, have the mounts on my work bench. Installed a different brand, OEM mounts, new bearings, and guess what. My chatter went away, zero squeaks............ very happy.
> 
> Was it the coil overs? or the mounts? who knows, they do not even know at this point from what I gather. They have had my car twice in relation to noises, mainly squeaks. Firemedics 3 times I think..
> 
> ...




Interesting. Maybe Ill just throw the factory (new) mounts back on and see if it goes away...then see how long it lasts before coming back...If I can get that done today (im on nights, but off Friday night) and it removes the noise, Ill be contacting Glen to see about either a refund, or new/better mounts.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## DaBz1981 (Oct 8, 2010)

Turb02 said:


> Interesting. Maybe Ill just throw the factory (new) mounts back on and see if it goes away...then see how long it lasts before coming back...If I can get that done today (im on nights, but off Friday night) and it removes the noise, Ill be contacting Glen to see about either a refund, or new/better mounts.
> 
> Thanks for the update.


I put new OEM mounts and bearings in mine and noise is still there, at times it seems louder and more obnoxious than before. I'm at a loss here. I'm just going to buy new "better" coilovers at a later time. been dealing with the noise sinse i lowered it 6 months ago, what's a couple more.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

That's crappy. 

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Well I just tried to disconnect the end links, drive into town and grab a bite...noise is still there.

When I get home I'll reconnect the links and if I'm not too cold, I'll take a look to see if I can find something higher up the strut that's causing it. It's too cold to lay on the ground today, and my garages are full do I can't drive it into the warmth.

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

No dice. I reseated the strut mounts, verifying they were installed in the correct orientation, then lowered the car off the Jack and tightened the strut bolts, but the noise is still present...

I'm at a loss here.

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> No dice. I reseated the strut mounts, verifying they were installed in the correct orientation, then lowered the car off the Jack and tightened the strut bolts, but the noise is still present...
> 
> I'm at a loss here.
> 
> From a phone tapped by NSA


What type of coils of you have again?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kilo6_one (May 30, 2011)

Well Ive been ecstatic with my new set up, running factory mounts, new bearings, factory end links and not PEEP, not even spring binding, clunking of any sort, or a single squeak


I have over 400 miles since the swap. Best decision ever was to pull my Solowerks and not look back. 

And considering, I was TOLD its probably MY car, odd how I remove the Solowerks, leave the factory components and replace with a different brand of coilover and WOW............ IT IS NOT MY CAR because there is NO noise. LOL

I rode in firemedics car the other day, he has 500 miles since his suspension was personally R&I'd by glen at Solowerks and I hear clunks & chatter that seems to be "normal" with the solowerks, and is preached to us "as supposedly " normal with ALL suspension. Only thing I did not hear in his car just no more squeaking. 

Whats weird is that supposedly that Chatter and odd noises are supposed to be "normal" and is sold as "normal" but I dont hear them with my new set up, nor do I hear them in my freinds GTI who just pulled his S1s that not only squeaked, but were squeaking when the car was not even moving. IE shut the door and the rear coilovers would sqeuak. He had rattles, clunks and chatter from day one...........


I'm a practical person, and a logical person. Remove the kit, remove the noise. If the noise comes back, then its not the kit, if it goes away "ITS THE KIT" simple as that. 

Id pull your solowerks, run it stock and see if that noise comes back.

There has been some comments about the subframe needed to be tightend, maybe check those bolts, but my money is on the kit.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Kinda interesting how 034 peeps are not posting as far as just commenting on the noise. Not trying to be rude, just wondering.


Passenger side is having that slight rattling noise issue for me. :l


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

H&R Ultra Low coils and everything else oem (never replaced anything other than the coilovers) 

Not a single noise that i can hear, well other than the passenger side axle hitting the frame :/


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

kilo6_one said:


> R&I'd by glen at Solowerks and I hear clunks & chatter that seems to be "normal" with the solowerks, and is preached to us "as supposedly " normal with ALL suspension.


My suspension does not create any noise, squeaks or clunks with my current setup (Coilovers, 24.8 FTG all around). Now, is that supposed to be abnormal per their standards? LOL :laugh:.


----------



## kilo6_one (May 30, 2011)

van33 said:


> My suspension does not create any noise, squeaks or clunks with my current setup (Coilovers, 24.8 FTG all around). Now, is that supposed to be abnormal per their standards? LOL :laugh:.


Exactly.




But its "normal" according to them, and maybe it is, but I guess many of us have higher standards.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Checked the sub frame bolts today...not loose.

Emailed Glen to let him know...


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Checked the sub frame bolts today...not loose.

Emailed Glen to let him know...


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

kilo6_one said:


> Exactly.
> 
> But its "normal" according to them, and maybe it is, but I guess many of us have higher standards.


Higher standars = better coilovers or products. It's normal that it makes a noise = NOT a good product.


----------



## kilo6_one (May 30, 2011)

+1





it just got to be a joke and a colossal waste of my time.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Not once has Glen said that the noise is normal. He is working a solution as I am not an isolated case...as identified above. I understand that some can drop thousands on air, or just shy of 1K (or more) for coilovers, but not this guy.

Eventually Ill go air, but in the mean time, Ill get these working and fix the rattle. I do appreciate everyone's voice and input on this matter and will post the solution here, when found.


----------



## kilo6_one (May 30, 2011)

Well he has told me "to my face" In person its normal.


I am glad he is working to find a solution, as you are right. It is not an isolated case................ 

I am just impatient and intolerant of noises and issues with my car, regardless of who makes it, and how much it costs.

Here is a suggestion.

If you are running the 034 mounts, swap them out for the OEM with new bearings, see if the noise goes away, diminishes or gets louder. 

Its more work, but it will isolate the mounts as maybe being the issue.

Seems that when people have issues with coil overs as well it seems to be the passenger side. maybe just remove that one and see what happens.

Just a thought, I know that is what they did with Firemedics car to isolate the mounts as being the issue.

Good luck.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Well...I replaced the driver side mount and the noise went away on that side. I've emailed Glen to see what he wants to do, as I feel if I remove the passenger side, the noise will be completely gone.

I've been up for 30 hours...I'm going to bed. Hope this thread has helped someone.

BTW, my 034 mounts were all black, meaning the metal center section is black and not bare metal colored...YMMV

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Well still no response from Glen...rather disappointing if you ask me. I'll email again on Monday. Maybe, just maybe he'll contact me first?

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

You might also want to email 034 for some insights. My issue was that the stop strut lock nuts were completely tightened for some reason... I used torque wrench to tighten them down, the "loose" noise was gone. 

Now on to the next minor issue....reverse intermittent clunks while turning...gonna recheck subframe bolts.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

My issue was found, and resolved by removing the 034 mounts. The noise was from them. I'm just trying to get word from Glen regarding a refund...or whatever.

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## kilo6_one (May 30, 2011)

Do you have the original 034 mounts or the revised versions?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

kilo6_one said:


> Do you have the original 034 mounts or the revised versions?







Turb02 said:


> Well...I replaced the driver side mount and the noise went away on that side. I've emailed Glen to see what he wants to do, as I feel if I remove the passenger side, the noise will be completely gone.
> 
> I've been up for 30 hours...I'm going to bed. Hope this thread has helped someone.
> 
> ...




From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

So what mounts did u put on?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

OEM

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## kilo6_one (May 30, 2011)

well goodluck.

Still waiting to hear from glen myself what 034 is going to do, because as he claims based on several cars he has had hands on, its the 034 mounts themselves that cause the squeaking, groaning or whatever yours or others issues maybe. Just wish 034 would weigh in on this at some level.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

i'm not sure if shocks would make some kinda compression noise at low speed. I hear some "guop" noise here at there when i'm rolling at parking lot.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> My issue was found, and resolved by removing the 034 mounts. The noise was from them. I'm just trying to get word from Glen regarding a refund...or whatever.
> 
> From a phone tapped by NSA


just a quick bump....

i paid close attention to my noise at about 10mph at a parking lot; similar to yours. You're right, it's rather disappointing because the "black" ones are actually replacement. I am going to PM Glenn for insight.


----------



## DaBz1981 (Oct 8, 2010)

mango_springroll said:


> just a quick bump....
> 
> i paid close attention to my noise at about 10mph at a parking lot; similar to yours. You're right, it's rather disappointing because the "black" ones are actually replacement. I am going to PM Glenn for insight.


Quick update/refresher on my issue:

Installed WRD Advantage coilovers, decent ride but got squeaks and cluncks. 
Replaced old OEM mounts with worn bearings with new OEM mounts and bearings. Squeak/clunks remained, maybe even increased.
Ordered 034 mounts and shop installed for free. Squeak is gone, now have rattles... sounds like something is loose.

Beyond frustrated, tired of going back to my installer. I've now paid for 2 sets of mounts. i'm going to try to figure it out my self now, or just tolerate it until I can switch to the dark side and get bags in about a year. Not sure if it will go away if i had "better quality" coils.


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Hello Everyone, 

So far we have not been able to diagnose why a small amount of vehicles are experiencing the noise returning after a period of time.

On one local car (Firemedic679 from earlier in this thread) I personally replaced the one set of 034 mounts (black top) with another set of the black tops off our shelf and tightened his subframe bolts and he has been noise free since November 1. Firemedic679 was on hand during the install 

I had the offending mount set sent back to 034 for diagnosis and they cut it apart to find everything was as it was suppose to be. Here is a pic of the mount that was making a lot of noise from 034's engineer:










As you can see there is no voids or any tears in the rubber or any visual defects.

I did take another local customers car and install a set of mounts that was sent back to us for warranty on the same noise and they did not make noise for a few weeks, then they started to make a similar noise to what is being described. I then took the front coilovers apart and reinstalled and re-torqued everything down and they are still quiet (10 days later).

From the information we have from 034 the mounts have taken care of the original noise issue on 98% +/- of the vehicles out there, and only an unfortunate few have reported noises returning.

At this point there is no concrete Cause or Fix on this. We are monitoring the local customers test vehicle that I mentioned above for any change in hopes something will reveal itself.

I will update this thread with any new updates as I know more.

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks for the update.



DaBz1981 said:


> Quick update/refresher on my issue:
> 
> Installed WRD Advantage coilovers, decent ride but got squeaks and cluncks.
> Replaced old OEM mounts with worn bearings with new OEM mounts and bearings. Squeak/clunks remained, maybe even increased.
> ...


Have you thought of getting the Audi TT mounts and give it a try? I'm going to try the Audi TT mounts kit set from ECS. Luckily, a local forum member is able to help me out with installation. The labor fee at the shop costs an arm and leg...very frustrating.


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

mango_springroll said:


> Thanks for the update.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you thought of getting the Audi TT mounts and give it a try? I'm going to try the Audi TT mounts kit set from ECS. Luckily, a local forum member is able to help me out with installation. The labor fee at the shop costs an arm and leg...very frustrating.


Check this video out before you purchase the TT's....






Glen @ AMI


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm aware of the video. One of the possible reason (maybe) is that coilovers set come with nylon lock nut, vs. OEM lock nut (with wider base). But it shouldn't be an issue since nylon nuts lock tightly as well. I googled "Audi TT mounts noise" but haven't come across about TT mounts squeak on MK5/6, Passat, CC. 

Thought i'd give it a try... 

Also, have you resolve the issue on Turb02's issue? He put back the OEM mounts on and noise free. Any insight on that? :wave:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Sales @ AMI said:


> Check this video out before you purchase the TT's....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This video doesn't mean anything. I have used the stock strut mounts and the Audi TT strut mounts on my car personally and have never experienced any noise or squeaks. Also, here's what a fellow member had to say regarding the 034 mounts. 



Turb02 said:


> My issue was found, and resolved by removing the 034 mounts. The noise was from them. I'm just trying to get word from Glen regarding a refund...or whatever.
> 
> From a phone tapped by NSA


What does this mean? Higher durometer reading is a myth and doesn't mean jack $**t. It's more likely that bad or cheap coilovers will produce noise than strut mounts to be honest.


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

van33 said:


> This video doesn't mean anything. I have used the stock strut mounts and the Audi TT strut mounts on my car personally and have never experienced any noise or squeaks. Also, here's what a fellow member had to say regarding the 034 mounts.
> 
> What does this mean? Higher durometer reading is a myth and doesn't mean jack $**t.


The video just shows the differences in the durometer of the mounts out there on the market, no more, no less. There are multiple companies selling the TT mounts as stiffer, upgraded pieces from the standard VW units. If you do not believe the video's findings it is easy to check it for yourself. Durometer testers can be had starting at $35.80 and up online




van33 said:


> It's more likely that bad or cheap coilovers will produce noise than strut mounts to be honest.


Just today I received an email from a Stock VW Jetta TDI owner that is experiencing the exact noise that is in the original video - and we have sold many sets to VW dealers to fix this same noise on brand new cars on their lot. 

Is there just one cause, or one solution I do not know. 

What I do know is that there are literally over 1000 cars out there that have eliminated this noise issue with the replacement of the factory mounts with the 034 units, and only 3-5 that it either did not help or developed the noise after xxxxx miles.

Thanks, 
Glen


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Good info glen. Keep us posted on the fix action.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We are also actively looking into this issue, and Glen is working with us. :thumbup:

Yesterday we received a pair of strut mounts from a customer who was complaining of noise, and installed them on an employee car. No noises. We also cut a couple of mounts up that Glen sent us without any obvious indications of what could be causing the noise. The complaints we've received make up less than 1% of the mounts we've sold, and some of them have been diagnosed as unrelated issues. Most of the time when people are installing the strut mounts, they are also doing coilovers, control arm bushings, and other mods that can also cause noises. 

That being said, we are still looking into it, and we will update as we get more info.


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey Laszlo, thanks for the post 

Much appreciated :beer:

Glen


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Update:* We installed the pair of returned mounts/bearings on an employee's 8P Audi A3 on the 24th, and it has been driven over 500 miles since. We were unable to replicate any clunks or rattles, nor did we hear any abnormal sounds with our Density Line Strut Mounts installed. We believe the sound the customer was experiencing was due to installation or another suspension component.



van33 said:


> This video doesn't mean anything. I have used the stock strut mounts and the Audi TT strut mounts on my car personally and have never experienced any noise or squeaks.


This is a sample size of one, versus hundreds of customers with stock and aftermarket suspension who have experienced squeaking factory mounts which has been resolved with the addition of our mounts. While I'm glad that you haven't had any issues with your stock mounts, and hope you don't ever have to replace them, ever, other people haven't been as fortunate.

It is also a fact that the rubber in the stock mounts is not vulcanized to the steel center cups. Friction that occurs from movement between the rubber and center cups when the two separate is what causes the common squeaking sound. 

The video highlights the shore hardness of the rubber between the three mounts, since many folks on the forums were convinced that the TT mounts are substantially stiffer.



van33 said:


> What does this mean? Higher durometer reading is a myth and doesn't mean jack $**t. It's more likely that bad or cheap coilovers will produce noise than strut mounts to be honest.


I'm not sure what you're trying to say here. Are you trying to say that higher durometer rubber isn't stiffer? Because that's kind of what durometer is an indicator of... the harness of a material.

Agai, our mounts are not only stiffer, but address the underlying issue with the stock mounts by having the rubber in our Density Line Strut Mounts vulcanized to the center cups.


----------



## Firemedic679 (Dec 17, 2012)

so are we saying its the solowerks themselves now?


----------



## caughtbycops (Apr 9, 2012)

Wow, wish I saw this thread when it was started. Turbo2 I have the same exact sounds from my car with 034 mounts, thought it was the solo werks coilovers so I bought H&R SS coilovers with 035 mounts, same sounds. I just bought oem strut mounts and will install asap. Thank you for this thread!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

No problem. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## vwauditek25 (Aug 6, 2004)

Turbo2, while I have learned something with this thread. I am totally disappointed with the Solowerks them selves. I have taken them Out 4 times to chase this rattling noise. They have made my 13 CC feel like a early 90's ford with no suspension left. I don't get it but it sounds like my shocks are blown with only 3-4k on them. 
I have not contacted AMI yet and not sure if I will. I think they would just say "you bought cheap coilovers what do u expect". What sucks more is that these are my 1st set of coilovers and my last I think. 

Has anyone else found bad shocks. Since everyone is starting to rule out 034mounts???? 


Alan @ VW of Crystal Lake 
Unitronic authorized dealer


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

My suspension was good for a few thousand milestone and now there are tons of noises coming from fronts and rears. The front squeak and the rears clunk. I am also dissapointed in the solowerk coils. I am pulling the suspension this week and going stock to see if the noises go away.


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

vwauditek25 said:


> Turbo2, while I have learned something with this thread. I am totally disappointed with the Solowerks them selves. I have taken them Out 4 times to chase this rattling noise. They have made my 13 CC feel like a early 90's ford with no suspension left. I don't get it but it sounds like my shocks are blown with only 3-4k on them.
> I have not contacted AMI yet and not sure if I will. I think they would just say "you bought cheap coilovers what do u expect". What sucks more is that these are my 1st set of coilovers and my last I think.
> 
> Has anyone else found bad shocks. Since everyone is starting to rule out 034mounts????
> ...


Hello Alan, I have to say that I am a bit surprised at your statement that you feel we would react to a customer needing help in that way with a product that was purchased through our company.

If you have been having issues with any product you purchase, you should always contact who you bought it from and if that is not possible you should contact the Manufacturer for support. Their tech and warranty systems are setup to help you get the most out of the product you paid for.

poopie, I would also ask if you have contacted your point of purchase or Solo Werks to speak to them about your issues??

I invite you both to contact us at your earliest convenience, and we can see what we can do to get your situation taken care of.

Toll Free 1-888-362-3117

Glen @ *euro*collective


----------



## vwauditek25 (Aug 6, 2004)

eurocollective said:


> Hello Alan, I have to say that I am a bit surprised at your statement that you feel we would react to a customer needing help in that way with a product that was purchased through our company.
> 
> If you have been having issues with any product you purchase, you should always contact who you bought it from and if that is not possible you should contact the Manufacturer for support. Their tech and warranty systems are setup to help you get the most out of the product you paid for.
> 
> ...


Thanks Glen 
I didn't want that to come off like I'm a dick it's just frustrating that the car sounds the way it does. I've installed a lot of coilovers on customer cars. They always perform to the fullest as expected. I knew I wasn't buying a 2k coilover system but didn't expect it to sound this bad. Sorry if that came off bad no problem with the distributor only the product. Since I don't have disposable money.

Can I contact you directly? 





Alan @ VW of Crystal Lake 
Unitronic authorized dealer


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

vwauditek25 said:


> Thanks Glen can I contact you directly?
> 
> Alan @ VW of Crystal Lake
> Unitronic authorized dealer


Of course, my extension is 101

Thanks,
Glen


----------



## PVieira21 (Apr 30, 2010)

I just stumbled on this post and was wondering if anyone is still having this issue? I get a really loud clank on the rear drivers side as if something were completely loose. I had the guys at the shop that did my coils to check it out and they said they had to tighten the rear upper strut mount bolts and it seemed to have work until 20 mins later driving the same problem happened again.:sly:


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

I have the 034's with Solowerks, and the front is fine. In my passenger rear, there is something that makes a loud clunk when hitting any bump. It's loud, like loud enough that my wife is uncomfortable to ride in the car. :thumbdown: I originally found that the back right Spring Perch Isolator was missing from the install, its a little rubber piece, so I paid $200 to have the back right rear taken off and put in. That didn't do jack, and now I'm frustrated.

Anyone who's found a solution to the rear bang or clunk noise with solowerks that can run me through the solution would be awesome.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Nethers said:


> I have the 034's with Solowerks, and the front is fine. In my passenger rear, there is something that makes a loud clunk when hitting any bump. It's loud, like loud enough that my wife is uncomfortable to ride in the car. :thumbdown: I originally found that the back right Spring Perch Isolator was missing from the install, its a little rubber piece, so I paid $200 to have the back right rear taken off and put in. That didn't do jack, and now I'm frustrated.
> 
> Anyone who's found a solution to the rear bang or clunk noise with solowerks that can run me through the solution would be awesome.


Is the nut on top of the shock (holding the mount on) tight?
Are the bolts for the shock mount tight (against the body)?

Lastly doublecheck that the perch is installed correctly.
I'm not sure what the "latest" revision of the Solo's is....but they had it where it could bolt to the lower control arm before (below the spring). Make sure that's tight?
Or it might be sitting on top of the spring & make sure it's sitting properly against the body


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi snobrdrdan, thank you for the reply. :thumbup: I'm going to take it to the shop with your comments and see what they think. Worst case, I ordered a jack and it gets here between Friday and Tues.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Post some pics of it too, btw


----------



## Acampbell128 (Sep 10, 2013)

I know this is an old thread, but from my understanding Turb had a rattling noise like something is loose not a squeaking noise that 034 is referring to is that correct? I just installed wrd coilovers, and have a rattling sound on the front driver's side when going over bumps. I used brand new 034 mounts and new bearings and all new bolts and nuts. My suspension was completely noise free prior to the install(only 45k on the car).


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Acampbell128 said:


> I know this is an old thread, but from my understanding Turb had a rattling noise like something is loose not a squeaking noise that 034 is referring to is that correct? I just installed wrd coilovers, and have a rattling sound on the front driver's side when going over bumps. I used brand new 034 mounts and new bearings and all new bolts and nuts. My suspension was completely noise free prior to the install(only 45k on the car).


I hope you get it fixed. I sent my mounts back for a refund and used stock mounts. My problem went away.

My next step is air suspension...maybe next year.


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

The 034 mounts are substantially harder than the factory ones and do translate more vibrations and noises through the body.

This is the only drawback of the mounts, but in comparison to the squeaking noise that the OEM mounts make on many cars it is a small price to pay.

Thanks, 
Sales @ EuroCollective


----------



## Acampbell128 (Sep 10, 2013)

I Dont have any squeaking with them, more of a jingling/rattling sound similar to the sound in the video the op posted on the first page.


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Acampbell128 said:


> I Dont have any squeaking with them, more of a jingling/rattling sound similar to the sound in the video the op posted on the first page.


Exactly correct. The hardness of the mounts is translating these noises through the body.

The OEM mounts are softer and absorb these sounds more effectively.

As long as the installation of the system is correct and the bolts are all tight, these sounds are normal for these mounts.

Thanks, 
Sales @ EuroCollective


----------



## Acampbell128 (Sep 10, 2013)

based in that^ response, i will be pulling them off and sending them back. If making my car sound like its falling apart is consider normal for a product, i don't want to use said product.
https://youtu.be/uMisRRLNwmw


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Acampbell128 said:


> based in that^ response, i will be pulling them off and sending them back. If making my car sound like its falling apart is consider normal for a product, i don't want to use said product.
> https://youtu.be/uMisRRLNwmw


I 100% understand your thought process.

The same situation happens when people use the Solid Camber Adjustable mounts like the example in this pic:










Without any absorbing material the vibrations from the suspension can resonate through the body uncontrolled. 

I have the 034 mounts on my Passat, which replaced the squeaking OEM mounts. From my point of view (and my wife's who daily drivess the car), the extra rattles are much easier to live with than the squeaking :beer:

Let us know if you have any additional questions!

Sales @ EuroCollective


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> Is the nut on top of the shock (holding the mount on) tight?
> Are the bolts for the shock mount tight (against the body)?
> 
> Lastly doublecheck that the perch is installed correctly.
> ...


Thanks Dan! The nuts on top of the rear shock mounts were loose. Tightening them has eliminated the noise and saved my sanity 🏻


----------



## Michel1987 (Jun 11, 2009)

eurocollective said:


> Exactly correct. The hardness of the mounts is translating these noises through the body.
> 
> The OEM mounts are softer and absorb these sounds more effectively.
> 
> ...



I could have saved a lot of time and money had I read this before ordering my 034 mounts. They should be more clear in their advertising and mention the annoying rattle that replaces the 'squeak'. 

_"The result is a significant reduction in deflection of the strut mount. These mounts will also eliminate the annoying "squeaking" sound often caused by the stock strut mounts when paired with coilover suspensions. Track Density Strut Mounts will *only cause a minimal increase (LOL, no not minimal)*in noise, vibration, and harshness (NVH) inside of the cabin. These mounts are a completely re-engineered performance solution, not just inserts for use with the factory mounts."_


I'll be removing mine. I'm sorry to say that the 'squeak' is MUCH more bearable than that annoying rattle/clunking. People always complain when they're in my car now - yet no one ever noticed the squeak before.

FYI for anyone spending money/time removing their struts just to get to the mounts, refer to this method (which I've confirmed works). http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=92100


----------

